

Ask HN: Anyone making a living from Android apps? - umenline

i know this market is problematic , but it will be interesting to read some story's to get good perspective.<p>also comparison between the AppStore and google play will be great
======
bdcravens
I'd like to know how many are solely focusing on Android development, with no
website or iOS app to drive synergistic use. (Facebook app is worthless
without the network effect from the website, and I wonder how well Angry Birds
would do if you erase iOS success)

~~~
turingbook
Last year Rovio said that they earned the same by ads on Android as iOS.
Nearly 1 millon a month.

And I know a China team called Droinhen has good revenue from Play market

------
jamesjguthrie
Various reports say that users on the App Store are more likely to pay for
apps than Google Play users. I don't know what the reason for that is but
that's the way it is for now.

If you want to make money from apps you should really be releasing on both
platforms.

~~~
ronyeh
One idea might be to release free-to-play (ad supported) apps on Google Play.
If you get enough adoption of your app, you can earn pretty good ad revenue.

------
TobbenTM
Well, there are several people who make 2000-3000$ per month off of a couple
of apps. Not a great salary, but I could live off that.

~~~
umenline
this is what i meant as side job , but if someone doing it for full time it
will be great to hear , also the technical side of things

------
piyushco
I'm too interested in this, As far as i believe, its very difficult.

